# Group Build In Action



## Njaco (Aug 12, 2009)

Started messing with the planes entered in the 'Defense of the Reich' build and I've started to play around with those completed in the 'Pacific Theatre' build. I didn't want to mess up the final pics thread so here they are. What I have done so far.


----------



## Njaco (Aug 12, 2009)

and for the Pacific side.....


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 12, 2009)

Great work Chris, I still love mine and use it as a wallpaper...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 12, 2009)

That's really impressive! Great work, especially with the first one!


----------



## A4K (Aug 12, 2009)

Great work Chris!


----------



## Catch22 (Aug 12, 2009)

Nice Chris, great work!


----------



## rochie (Aug 12, 2009)

outstanding Chris, that looks like a pic of my corsair sat on the island or is it Cory's ?


----------



## Catch22 (Aug 12, 2009)

It's yours Karl!


----------



## Wurger (Aug 12, 2009)

I agree with all Chris, a wonderful job.


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 12, 2009)

Very cool Chris!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 12, 2009)

Dam, those a fricken awesome! Nicely done!!


----------



## Crunch (Aug 13, 2009)

Way cool.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Aug 13, 2009)

COOL!!! 8)


----------



## Maglar (Aug 13, 2009)

Damn Chris!!! Do mine, do mine!


----------



## ozhawk40 (Aug 13, 2009)

Excellent Chris - really excellent!

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Njaco (Aug 13, 2009)

Maglar said:


> Damn Chris!!! Do mine, do mine!



Get me some pics taken outside in sunlight and on the level!


----------



## Airframes (Aug 14, 2009)

Holy Moly!! Fantastic work Chris! If you hadn't siad, I would have thought these were real! You've done a great job there mate, and it just shows the high standard of modelling here on the forum.


----------



## Maglar (Aug 14, 2009)

Will do tomorrow... should I just post them on this thread?


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 14, 2009)

Excellent stuff Chris!!


----------



## Njaco (Aug 14, 2009)

Maglar said:


> Will do tomorrow... should I just post them on this thread?



sure - go ahead.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 15, 2009)

Amazing!


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 15, 2009)

Jan, we gotta try and get some shots of our JV44 crates at the correct angles so Chris can get both of em into one shot, THAT would be badass......


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 15, 2009)

True Brother! 8)


----------



## Njaco (Aug 15, 2009)

I've been dying to do those JV 44 crates!!


----------



## DBII (Aug 18, 2009)

wow

DBII


----------



## VALENGO (Aug 28, 2009)

It is so good that I dont understand still if I´m watching 3D, plastic or real pictures (no kidding).
Well, that says it all.


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 28, 2009)

VALENGO said:


> It is so good that I dont understand still if I´m watching 3D, plastic or real pictures (no kidding).
> Well, that says it all.



Subscribe!  
Damned well done, I'm all  ehre, that's cool and awesome and YES!


----------



## Maglar (Aug 30, 2009)

Finally got to it Chris, haha. Just let me know if any of these are usable. Going to go snap some of snuffy as the sun is shining today!


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 30, 2009)

Lucky look this corsair has a 13 on it! It's from the set of pictures Njaco posted!


----------



## Maglar (Aug 30, 2009)

And snuffy..


----------



## muller (Sep 10, 2009)

Great pics Chris! I love the one of the 109! 8)

I've just been messing around with photobuckets editing application, you can get some quite nice results!

My 190 from the GB.


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 10, 2009)

Looks great.....


----------



## Njaco (Nov 1, 2009)

Just saw those Muller - GREAT!!!!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 1, 2009)

Me to Muller. Fantastic


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 2, 2009)

I missed it too! nice work man!


----------



## Airframes (Nov 2, 2009)

And me! Great work Keith!


----------



## Njaco (Jun 29, 2010)

A couple more I've done the past few months. I need a good background and a good angle of pic to use and sometimes it takes time. Maglar, still working your B-24!


----------



## T Bolt (Jun 29, 2010)

Great pictures! That one with the 109 and B-24 looks absolutely real!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 30, 2010)

Yeah nice job with that one Chris! The rest look great as well!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 30, 2010)

Brilliant work Chris !


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 1, 2010)

second that....brilliant!!


----------



## ozhawk40 (Jul 1, 2010)

Wayne Little said:


> second that....brilliant!!



what he said - brilliant! 8)


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 1, 2010)

Excellent work!


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Jul 1, 2010)

Ochen Moledec. Very good.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 1, 2010)




----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 1, 2010)

Bl**dy brilliant work Chris!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 1, 2010)

That is pretty cool.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 1, 2010)

Cool!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 1, 2010)

Looks great Chris...


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 2, 2010)

Top stuff Chris


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 3, 2010)

Hope we will see more soon, Chris.....


----------



## Njaco (Nov 10, 2010)

Wayne Little said:


> Hope we will see more soon, Chris.....



Why not Wayne - hereya go!


----------



## ozhawk40 (Nov 10, 2010)

Good one Chris!


----------



## JohnAnthony (Nov 10, 2010)

Awesome! That looks like fun - gotta give it try myself sometime.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 10, 2010)

Brilliant Chris!
EDIT: just thought - I wonder how many times that'll show up on the Internet as an actual wartime pic?!!!


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 10, 2010)

Frickin awesome Chris...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 10, 2010)

Holy crap, I thought it was a real picture - NICELY DONE!!


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 10, 2010)

Excellent!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 11, 2010)




----------



## Njaco (Nov 11, 2010)

Airframes said:


> Brilliant Chris!
> EDIT: just thought - I wonder how many times that'll show up on the Internet as an actual wartime pic?!!!



probably as many times as that Ju 588!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 11, 2010)

vikingBerserker said:


> Holy crap, I thought it was a real picture - NICELY DONE!!



Hey VB, it is a real picture, of a model. I'm sorry VB, I couldn't resist.

Excellent job Chris!!! That looks like a shot of the real mccoy!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 12, 2010)

Done good Chris!


----------



## Geedee (Nov 14, 2010)




----------



## Matt308 (Nov 18, 2010)

Airframes said:


> Brilliant Chris!
> EDIT: just thought - I wonder how many times that'll show up on the Internet as an actual wartime pic?!!!



That's the word right there. Just wait for it.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 5, 2010)

Ok, TBolt, heres another although "Weiss 9" doesn't really work to my taste.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 5, 2010)

WOW  Excellent work Chris!!!  That looks GREAT!!!


----------



## T Bolt (Dec 5, 2010)

Awesome Chris!!! You're a magician with that program. THEY LOOK EFFIN REAL!!


----------



## Njaco (Dec 5, 2010)

Its the lighting that kills me. If the planes were photographed outside, I could really make them look good. That and the angle you took was great. Overhead shots are hard.


----------



## T Bolt (Dec 5, 2010)

Man they look great to me! If the sun ever comes out here again when I'm not working I'll take a few outside.


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 5, 2010)

Great job Chris!


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 5, 2010)

Awesome work Chris....


----------



## rochie (Dec 6, 2010)

what a brilliant picture Chris, you could make a mint on E-bay !!!!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## Airframes (Dec 6, 2010)

Hells Teeth! I looked at the pic for a long time before I realised that Yellow 10 was a model too! And then it was only the 'Maycrete' hut in the background which gave me a clue, suggesting a RAF field.
What with the 'caption' at the bottom, that one is sure to appear on the 'net as genuine!
Bl**dy marvellous job Chris!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 6, 2010)

Nicely done!!


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 6, 2010)

There's gotta be an WWII historical photo archive group that will have fits with that one!!!!!!  That's brilliant!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 7, 2010)

Friggin' brilliant Chris.....


----------



## Jayl (Dec 14, 2010)

I started looking at this thread from the last page to first and came upon that pic before knowing it was photoshoped and thought it was one of the best period pictures I had seen. Excellent work, very realistic.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 31, 2010)

ok, Maglar, finally got your B-24!!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 31, 2010)

Great stuff Chris !


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 31, 2010)

Brilliant!


----------



## imalko (Dec 31, 2010)

With Terry and Andy here. Excellent work Chris.


----------



## T Bolt (Dec 31, 2010)

Excellent work Chris! If I didn't know better I'd say someone found a picture of Dragon and his Tail in combat!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 31, 2010)

Man that's impressive!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 31, 2010)

T Bolt said:


> Excellent work Chris! If I didn't know better I'd say someone found a picture of Dragon and his Tail in combat!



Same here! I forgot what I was looking at! Impressive skills!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 1, 2011)

Super work Chris!


----------

